
Open Software Packaging for Science - SylvainCorlay
https://medium.com/@QuantStack/open-software-packaging-for-science-61cecee7fc23
======
timkpaine
Really exciting to see the development of an open source conda server, getting
locked into "Anaconda Enterprise" is a huge barrier to leveraging the
environment at scale in a medium to large size organization.

------
afshin
mamba feels so much faster than conda, it is awesome.

